# Dell Inspiron 1545 Video Controller and Display Adapter Problems (VISTA)



## DSteeze. (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, I recently had to re-install Windows due to some issues stemming from the aftermath of a virus and the subsequent removal. I honestly don't know how it came about, but it's behind me now as I've installed my new Vista on my laptop.

I went through the normal installation of drivers and have had no problems except for two issues, my video drivers/display adapters.

When I check the Device Manager there's exclamation points next to the Display Adapter > Standard VGA Graphics Adapter and Other Devices > Video Controller.

I tried to install the ATI M92 Driver I need from Dell's driver site, installed it smoothly, and scanned for hardware changes. Windows picked up a new hardware and tried to install it, I obviously didnt have the CD so I directed it to where I installed the ATI M92 driver at, under Program Files > ATI. That didn't work and the hard drive installation failed.


Has anyone encountered this problem before? I need to know how to resolve the problems in both my Display Adapter > Standard VGA Graphics Adapter and Other Devices > Video Controller issues. Please help Sad , I'm trying to get my screen resolution past a 1024x768.



Thanks, Darrin.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Open Device Manager > right click the Display adapter choose Properties > click the

Details tab > post the Hardware ID

There is also an Intel driver for that model DELL.

Once you download the files you will have to open the file and the self-extractor

windows should pop-up.


----------



## DSteeze. (Jan 14, 2010)

Standard VGA Graphics Driver:


> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_07
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_02AA1028
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&CC_030000
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&CC_0300


Video Controller:


> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_02AA1028&REV_07
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_02AA1028
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&CC_038000
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&CC_0380


And what driver if the Intel for??

Thanks man.


----------



## DSteeze. (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy crap







The Intel driver worked man. Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.

You can mark the thread solved under thread tools at the top of this page.


----------



## skylinecar10 (May 2, 2010)

what program you used man


----------

